# HELP!!! upper a-arm bolt



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

im replacing the upper a-arm bearings/bushings on my brute and i cannot get the upper a-arm bolt out!!! it wont even budge! ive hit it as hard as i can with a sledge hammer and ive even taken the bushings all the way out! has anyone else had this problem and how did you get the bolt out?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

how'd ya get the bushings out without taking out the bolt?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

skid said:


> how'd ya get the bushings out without taking out the bolt?


Yeah, that's what I want to know too. Or...are you talking about the sleeve.


----------



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

im talking about the 2 rubber bushings on the ends of the a-arm. i just pryed them out with a screwdriver and cut them with some pliers


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, just the seals. OK, well, is all the weight off the a-arm? is the shock removed...it should be. If you have a wench, it will have to be loosened because the bolt can't get by it. Can you rotate the bolt at all? It just slides through the sleeve & bearings so it must be rusted bad. Get as much PB in there as possible and let it work a while, then start tapping in both directions and keep spraying PB in there until it lets go.


----------



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

finally got it out! it was rusted very bad. took a lot of pb oil


----------



## Mudrunner1187 (Mar 21, 2010)

You may want to Sand or steel wool that bolt to before re install.


----------



## Chuck750 (Jan 29, 2010)

or replace it...I pulled both uppers and lowers tonight and to my surprise...all came apart like butter...with a few alternate words and a 5lb sledge thrown in to get the stock junk out ..but my dealer replaced everything a year ago under warranty and almost everything was packed with grease yet!! 
Just curious what you're replacing the stock crap with?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

look in how toos and install a grease zert .. will solve some of those problems


----------



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

i replaced the bolt, installed grease zerks on both sides. the bolt on the other side came out easily. i used the Moose upper a-arm rebuild kits.


----------



## Chuck750 (Jan 29, 2010)

Moose rebuild kits are like the stockers...correct? I'm trying these out from "Big One" over on Nyroc. For $105 shipped for uppers and lowers both sides...and these are going to way outlast the stock ones IMO but I'll find out. Grease zerks also installed

http://www.nyrocatv.com/forum.cgi?viewtopic=29321

I also bought a set of Kujo uppers that I might be selling...haven't received any of them yet but will decide after I see both of em. Don't ask...just wanted them asap so I got both...and am still waiting....patiently....


----------

